# BSNL sucks : Not able to browse websites even !~!



## esumitkumar (Feb 22, 2010)

Hi

In my hometown in West UP, I am not able to browse websites on Home 500 Plan leave aside dloading ! I have complained several times to lineman and telecom deptt, but every time they say ur telephone line is OK..server is down from 2-3 days etc etc 

Can you guys suggest some tips so that at least,  I can browse websites or skype wid frnds ?

Is there any prob in line or modem ? Your suggestions are welcome 

Thnx
Sumit

PS: Is there drastic speed diff b/w Home and Home UL plans ?


----------



## Faun (Feb 23, 2010)

kabhi kabhi ho jaata hai. Pray that it is only a temporary problem and enjoy the best VFM plan.


----------



## esumitkumar (Feb 23, 2010)

hmm..yaar maine BSNL online portal pe complaint bhi kara di..par as usual sarkari deptt


----------



## walkmanguru (Feb 23, 2010)

Check WAN settings from 192.168.1.1 and see if PPP down...

Use open DNS


----------



## way2jatin (Feb 24, 2010)

kuch din pehle server down hua tha
lekin baad mein speed achaa deta hai


----------



## maxmk (Feb 24, 2010)

esumitkumar said:


> hmm..yaar maine BSNL online portal pe complaint bhi kara di..par as usual sarkari deptt


  hehe.... they are trying to improve the services... I am quite happy with their services....recently I have complained about internet problem and the service Engineer came with in one hour (it was shocking..but true).. hope they will improve so that we don't have to complain.... 

Also you can try to change the DNS of the system, use openDNS or Google (I switch time to time...atm using Google)...


----------



## esumitkumar (Feb 24, 2010)

way2jatin said:


> kuch din pehle server down hua tha
> lekin baad mein speed achaa deta hai



NCR main BSNL ki service acchi hai as they have competition like Airtel, Tata etc But in most Tier II cities like Aligarh..they dont have any competition...thats why this monopoly 

I wonder when Airtel will come to Aligarh 



> Also you can try to change the DNS of the system, use openDNS or Google (I switch time to time...atm using Google)...



How to use open DNS ?


----------



## thewisecrab (Feb 25, 2010)

^^
*www.labnol.org/internet/tools/opendsn-what-is-opendns-why-required-2/2587/


----------

